# A Bunch of Landscapes



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 25, 2015)

Instead of posting different threads, I will just use this one to share some of the landscape photos I have taken over the years. My style is to pioneer new shots in new locations and also new shots in locations that have been photographed to death. I can't afford to travel to fancy places, so I make the best of what I have in the area I live in. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 25, 2015)

This shot was taken at sunset in the Olympic National Park. I guarantee you have never seen this shot done before in this heavily photographed location. 

Timing was critical for this shot, as the cloud was hauling butt across the sky and I only had one chance to time it with an outgoing wave. I had to set up the tripod and get everything shot in less than 30 seconds before the opportunity vanished.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 25, 2015)

This location took several months of hanging out every morning to finally get a shot I knew this place could produce. The park ranger was standing next to me jumping up and down, as he had never seen anything like it there before in the years he had been in the park. It was also challenging to process this image which is over 30 shots panorama stitched and manually exposure blended. 






This image is of a very popular spot at Crater Lake, but I don't recall ever seeing it done with a panorama and focus stacked/exposure blended before. A really fun place to shoot!






Another shot of Crater Lake and Wizard Island, but this is probably a shot never done before. It took some really precise planning and scouting to get a perfect location where I knew the Sun would be perfectly aligned to the island. Lucky for me, I got some cool clouds!


----------



## lion rock (Feb 25, 2015)

PhotographyFirst,
Beautiful!
I used to live in Oregon, went to school there. It was really regretful to have left the beautiful state. Though I still return to visit, just wish it could be more often and much longer. In 2011, we drove from Vancouver, BC down to Fremont, CA along Highway 1. What a treat!!!
Now I live in VA.
Keep your photography going, love to see more, and miss much.
-r
PS., Housing was cheap when I went to school there, and in 2006 or 2007, I saw one listed for over 3.7 mil! Incredible.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 25, 2015)

lion rock said:


> PhotographyFirst,
> Beautiful!
> I used to live in Oregon, went to school there. It was really regretful to have left the beautiful state. Though I still return to visit, just wish it could be more often and much longer. In 2011, we drove from Vancouver, BC down to Fremont, CA along Highway 1. What a treat!!!
> Now I live in VA.
> ...


I'm sure places like Cannon Beach have blown up huge in housing prices. That place is getting really fancy! 

Thanks for looking at the photos. I have plenty more to post over the next few days. 



I want to petition the local government to change the road name here to "Windows Wallpaper" hehe


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2015)

Awesome series. 8) Well done


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Awesome series. 8) Well done



Thanks for looking! I've got more to share.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 26, 2015)

PhotographyFirst,
Like to reminisce with you about Oregon!
I use to go to school in "Corn Valley", love it lots.
In the late 80's, drove on I5 near Roseburg, there are lots of big new house on the side of the highway where it used to be fields.
Please don't take the photos I attach here as competition, just a show of love; shot in 2011, a 1200 miles along Highway 1 from Vancouver, BC., to Fremont, Ca. A trip I'd like to repeat with more time devoted.
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2015)

Very nice shots, lion rock. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## NorbR (Feb 26, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Instead of posting different threads, I will just use this one to share some of the landscape photos I have taken over the years. My style is to pioneer new shots in new locations and also new shots in locations that have been photographed to death. I can't afford to travel to fancy places, so I make the best of what I have in the area I live in.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Beautiful series ! 
Really stunning work, so keep 'em coming (following you on 500px as well now  )


----------



## lion rock (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you, Click.
I appreciate your comment.
-r




Click said:


> Very nice shots, lion rock. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Schmave (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow PhotographyFirst, all of your photos are really awesome! I can see you spend a lot of time and effort on each one and it pays off! I bet they look stunning printed large.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 27, 2015)

Schmave said:


> Wow PhotographyFirst, all of your photos are really awesome! I can see you spend a lot of time and effort on each one and it pays off! I bet they look stunning printed large.


Thanks! I do spend a lot of time on them. Out of over 100,000 landscape images taken, I have a little over 100 that make the cut for my website. I have some printed around 7 feet wide that hang in homes and doctor's offices.


----------

